

About.me currently offline - siloraptor

The personal profiles site about.me is currently unreachable.
======
leepowers
Hmm, it's up for me, west coast, Washington state.

~~~
siloraptor
Thanks for checking. I'm getting a Error code: ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED from
Puerto Rico, must a regional server or CDN issue then.

